# Wolf Creek, Al



## munchkin (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm from Louisiana and just bought some waterfront property on Wolf Creek but I don't know how or when to fish it. Can you give me some advice?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Back 20 years ago we had some friends who had a summer home on wolf creek. We used to catch tons of bass up the creek. We would use a seign net and catch a few dozen shrimp in the grass beds along the shore. We would then head up the creek and fish the live shrimp hooked under the horn around tree tops. The bass would go crazy over that shrimp swimming around down there. A lot of times we would site fish for them. See a bass under a log and drop that shrimp in front of his nose and hang on. Caught a lot of sheepshead up the creek like this also. This was during the summer months but if you can find some shrimp now im sure it will work. We were fishing with a cork at about 2 to 3 ft deep. Just working the banks looking for structure. Oh! welcome to the forum


----------



## munchkin (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you. I'll give it a try tomorrow and let you know how I did.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Your welcome. Also we used to sink a croker sack full of bread doe the day before and then go back the next day and catch mullet on rod and reel fishing around said croker sack. But I see you are from Louisianna so you may consider mullett trash fish. Not trying to profile here or anything.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Winter time for early morning trout in the holes....Same goes for sandy creek and wolf bay.....all the other creeks around there are the same......look for a big mullet run in the fall.

Try the white grub with the pink tail...redhead jig........dad use to tear them up with those and the mirro-lures.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Curious as to where Wolf Creek is located and if there remains much waterfront property available? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## munchkin (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Pin Fish. Wolf creek is at the head of Wolf Bay in Al. near Gulf Shores. I bought my property, (2 acres ) on Clark Ridge which is between Highway 20 and highway 12, outside Miflin. The front of our property faces Glenn Lakes golf course and the back is on Wolf Creek, close to the highway 20 bridge. Yes, there is land for sale on both sides of the creek but most of it is uninproved.


----------

